# custom design t shirt kiosk



## zionere (Dec 22, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience setting up a "you customize it" t shirt kiosk in a mall? This is my ultimate goal. I have a 15 x 15 transpro select heat press, an Epson stylus 2200 inkjet printer and I use Adobe photoshop and illustrator for software. Please guide me someone. I want to be able to retire from the military and make a decent wage from this. What do I need? I would like to print on various colors of shirts and sweaters without the obvious polymer being left behind. What other equipment do I need to buy?

Thanks, 
Angel


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

With your equipment it will be difficult to do transfers on other than white and pastel shirts. If got do darks they will have a heavy hand, will not wash or wear lwell. Sweaters will be even tougher. I think it will be difficult to make a decent salary at a mall kiosk. For starters the monthly rent will be a killer.. . Also you most likelywell be required to be open during the business hours of the mall. I live in a town of 180, 000 population and with in the last 24 months two printing kiosk tried and closed. One was also selling preprinted item from China and they were knock offs of trademark of copy right items and were shut down. The other was strictly a print operation with photo mugs, shirts and other personalized products. I didn't think the quality was very high. They lasted about a year. Not sure what happened. Do your home work for your location. You might make more profit in a home operation, especially if you are just starting out. Tread carefully. Do the math how many products will you need to sell just to make expenses. Sometimes you end up with just a minimum wage job


----------



## zionere (Dec 22, 2013)

charles95405 said:


> With your equipment it will be difficult to do transfers on other than white and pastel shirts. If got do darks they will have a heavy hand, will not wash or wear lwell. Sweaters will be even tougher. I think it will be difficult to make a decent salary at a mall kiosk. For starters the monthly rent will be a killer.. . Also you most likelywell be required to be open during the business hours of the mall. I live in a town of 180, 000 population and with in the last 24 months two printing kiosk tried and closed. One was also selling preprinted item from China and they were knock offs of trademark of copy right items and were shut down. The other was strictly a print operation with photo mugs, shirts and other personalized products. I didn't think the quality was very high. They lasted about a year. Not sure what happened. Do your home work for your location. You might make more profit in a home operation, especially if you are just starting out. Tread carefully. Do the math how many products will you need to sell just to make expenses. Sometimes you end up with just a minimum wage job


I really value your input and appreciate you taking the time to respond. I will definitely do my homework. This is a goal of mine being that I am starting. I definitely want to perfect my technique prior to taking this step. 
What do you suggest for printing on dark colors and sweaters? I really want to make this happen. I will definitely consider buying more equipment. 

Thanks, 
Angel


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been in this business since 1997 and I do not recommend any procedure for dark garments unless you have a new DTG with white capability AND a pretreatment machine. For a time I had a DTG with white ink but no pretreatment unit. For me it was a disaster. Wasted ink, wasted shirts and wasted pretreatment solution. I now only do CYMK DTG, heat press vinyl, sign vinyl , sublimation and rhinestone templates and design. Maybe some one can advise you on dark garments


----------



## Staffordmedia (Jun 30, 2009)

If you are going to set up in a mall. There are several things to consider. First is the hours, you will be expected to be open when the mall is open. These are long days and around the holidays with extended hours...the hours will get out of hand quick. Second, your rent will likely fluctuate during the year depending on the month with the November and December rents escalating dramatically.


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

I was just at the Orlando mall over Christmas break and it led me to one conclusion...I hate kiosks. I just want to stroll through the mall and do my shopping or look around, not be hounded every 5 feet by someone trying to flat iron my wife's hair. In my opinion, people do not take kiosk seriously and liken them to a flea market with cheap stuff and knock offs. I still don't understand how they are not shut down with all the infringement going on.


----------



## zionere (Dec 22, 2013)

hbapparel said:


> I was just at the Orlando mall over Christmas break and it led me to one conclusion...I hate kiosks. I just want to stroll through the mall and do my shopping or look around, not be hounded every 5 feet by someone trying to flat iron my wife's hair. In my opinion, people do not take kiosk seriously and liken them to a flea market with cheap stuff and knock offs. I still don't understand how they are not shut down with all the infringement going on.


That's alright... I still have a family that I have to support. And this is a good opportunity for supplemental income. So any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Would not recommend a mall just starting out. The expense to income ratio will just be too high.


----------



## zionere (Dec 22, 2013)

Mtnview said:


> Would not recommend a mall just starting out. The expense to income ratio will just be too high.


Thank you. Point taken


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

When we first opened our storefront in 2010 I called our local mall and asked about a kiosk for the time between Thanksgiving and Xmas and they told me over $5K for the 5 week period.


----------



## OmniPrint Int. (Feb 24, 2010)

I recommend trying out a swap meet booth first. Figure out what the minimum time commitment is and take this as a trial period. You will definitely want to have help with you; One person to talk to customers while one is printing. Pretreating the shirts is also a must, whether you spray them manually or use a machine. 

Do you have designs for the customers to customize or were you planning on people bringing their own?


----------

